# How do you like your red meat cooked?



## debodun (Dec 9, 2015)

On a scale of 1 to 10 (1= still mooing, 10= burnt to a cinder), to what degree of doneness do you like your red meat cooked?


----------



## Bobw235 (Dec 9, 2015)

Medium rare for me, about a 3-4.


----------



## QuickSilver (Dec 9, 2015)

Warm....  about a 2


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 9, 2015)

Medium rare about a 3..


----------



## AZ Jim (Dec 9, 2015)

3.  I like it just done enough that the plate isn't swimming in blood.


----------



## applecruncher (Dec 9, 2015)

medium - I guess a 4.5...just a little pink in the middle.


----------



## Jackie22 (Dec 9, 2015)

...medium well, pink inside.


----------



## Lon (Dec 9, 2015)

3.5


----------



## debodun (Dec 9, 2015)

7-8. I like red meat cooked just until all the pink is gone. Some restaurants seem to think "well done" is equivalent to "charcoal briquette" and other refuse to cook it to that degree of doneness. I once ordered a steak well-done in a local restaurant. When they brought it out it was what I would call medium-rare (only brown about 1/8 inch into the meat). I sent it back and when it came out again, it was about 1/4 inch brown into the meat. I again sent it back to the kitchen with emphatic instructions about how I wanted it cooked. About 2 minutes later the chef came huffing out from the kitchen and emphatically told me he wasn't going to ruin a perfectly good cut of meat. Now I don't know why this was such an issue with him, he didn't have to eat it - I did, and I was paying for it. One time at another eating establishment, I ordered the same. They did cook it to the desired doneness, but it was like trying to chew rubber stoppers. Now I believe that a good piece of meat can be cooked to being well-done without turning into shoe leather.


----------



## AprilT (Dec 9, 2015)

Depends, anywhere from 4-12


----------



## Shalimar (Dec 9, 2015)

Walk the cow twice past the stove...


----------



## Cookie (Dec 9, 2015)

I watch the cows grazing in the pasture and leave them alone to enjoy their lives.  Moooooooooo


----------



## fureverywhere (Dec 9, 2015)

Surprisingly if  not for my family being dedicated meat feeders I would be vegetarian. That being said...

  Walk the cow twice past the stove...

Yep, punch it and drag it out to the table...a 1 absolutely


----------



## 911 (Dec 9, 2015)

Brown the whole way through. Is that what is called 'well done?' I hope so because that's what I order, with the exception of prime rib. That I like medium well. (Just a little pink.)


----------



## IKE (Dec 9, 2015)

applecruncher said:


> medium - I guess a 4.5...just a little pink in the middle.



Yep me too.......just a fine line of pink in the middle.

Now y'all got me hungry for steak......I'm going to go take a T-Bone out of the freeze now for tonight.


----------



## jujube (Dec 9, 2015)

A "hot pink center" - I guess a 3.


----------



## IKE (Dec 10, 2015)

IKE said:


> Yep me too.......just a fine line of pink in the middle.
> 
> Now y'all got me hungry for steak......I'm going to go take a T-Bone out of the freeze now for tonight.



Just wanted to let you folks know that the T-bone last night was absolutely fantastic......mama fixed me some fresh sauteed in butter mushrooms, a small baked potato and garlic bread go along with it.


----------



## Ameriscot (Dec 10, 2015)

About a 3, very pink but not bloody.


----------



## Butterfly (Dec 12, 2015)

Medium rare.


----------



## Falcon (Dec 12, 2015)

Charred black on the outside and reddish pink in the middle.


----------



## RadishRose (Dec 12, 2015)

Rare, but can still enjoy medium rare, if it's more on the rare side than the medium, LOL


----------



## debodun (Dec 13, 2015)

Falcon said:


> Charred black on the outside and reddish pink in the middle.



We call that "Pittsburgh" style over here.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 13, 2015)

My husband usually barbeques (charcoal) boneless Rib Eye steaks for us, our favorite.  We both like medium rare, so 3 or 4.


----------



## NancyNGA (Dec 13, 2015)

As soon as that shiny look goes out of the middle I'm fine with it.  So between rare and medium rare.


----------



## Misty (Dec 16, 2015)

Pink in the middle......medium.


----------



## JaniceM (Sep 9, 2017)

When I eat red meat, which isn't often, I want it "well done, then burn it."


----------



## terry123 (Sep 10, 2017)

Medium for me. I thought I wanted a steak the other day.  Ate a few bites and decided I really don't care for much meat anymore. Rather have fish or chicken.


----------



## rkunsaw (Sep 10, 2017)

I'll accept a little pink but I prefer no pink.


----------



## Iam (Sep 10, 2017)

RadishRose said:


> Rare, but can still enjoy medium rare, if it's more on the rare side than the medium, LOL


Me too.  k:


----------



## debodun (Sep 10, 2017)

About what I want. It burns me up (pun intended) when restaurants take "well done" to mean "charcoal briquette". I want it cooked just until all pink is gone. That's why I mainly get braising steaks. I can cook it until it a nice brown all through and it's not tough or dried out.


----------

